# SWT FSC code activation



## bmwcodiren (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi, who knows numbers of spare parts, codes of activation of navigation and voice-activated control? NBT. I know there is a list of codes of activation for the order. The list is called as SWT FSC Code activation. Please sent me on [email protected] or private message.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I replied to your PM.


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I replied to your PM.


Hi Shawn.

How do you do ?
I also hope to get "The list is called as SWT FSC Code activation".
Please sent PM for me.

Regards.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tak Miya said:


> Hi Shawn.
> 
> How do you do ?
> I also hope to get "The list is called as SWT FSC Code activation".
> ...


What exactly are you asking for or trying to figure out?


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> What exactly are you asking for or trying to figure out?


Thank you for your quick reply.
yes , I hope to add Speed Limit Info on my F34.
Someone and you mentioned that FSC code should be installed.

VO 8TH is already installed.

So , I need FSC code and how to inject my car.

I really appriciate and respect your exparience.

regards.


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

HI Shawn.

Additional info.
my staus of FSC at KAFAS2 is below.

KAFAS2[DiagAddress=93(0x5D)]
WBA3X12040xxxxxxxx
RootCertStatus not available
SWSigStatus accepted
SWTApplications
----------
AppID 126(0x7E)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available----------

AppID 190(0xBE)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 191(0xBF)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus not available

I need FSC 3 files for SLI activation AppID 126(0x7E)
3files mean ...

e.g. xxxxxxx_007E0001.xml
e.g. xxxxxxx_007E0001.der (FSC Code Certificate)
e.g. xxxxxxx_007E0001.fsc (FSC Code)

as you mentioned.

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, you need a 7E FSC Code for KAFAS, but this can only be issued by BMW AG for your VIN. It can't come from anyplace else.

Japan Map Data also needs to include SLI data, which I do not know if it does or not.

The alternative is to get SLI Adapater.


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, you need a 7E FSC Code for KAFAS, but this can only be issued by BMW AG for your VIN. It can't come from anyplace else.
> 
> Japan Map Data also needs to include SLI data, which I do not know if it does or not.
> 
> The alternative is to get SLI Adapater.


Thanks for your early moning answer.
I understood.
If you know Parts number of adapter for JPN, let me know please.

I hope you enjoying good Sunday !!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You can order P/N 65 50 2 184 753 from Dealership, but you will get only an IBAC Code, and car must be brought in to Dealership, connected to ISTA/P, and then FSC Code will be downloaded and Imported & Activated in KAFAS.


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for your replying.
It's so complicated.
Anyway,I really appreciate your support.
I'll try my best.

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nothing after car leaves factory is simple.

Good luck.


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Nothing after car leaves factory is simple.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi Shawn

I had tried retrofitting SLI adapter from china since I discussed with you.
And succeeded half way of SLI display on my KOMBI as attached photo.

Let me say why half way because that speed limit sign is displayed only limited point.
I suppose this function is activated from NAVI data only , not active KAFAS2.

I have try to get FSC code from my dealer but it's answered me "impossible" due to SLI function is not released officially in JAPAN by BMW HQ.

I do not want to give up and try to get FSC code from outside of JAPAN.

So , I need your help.

I will send PM soon for you , and I hope to receive your help or suggestions about my PM contents.

Please wait for a while.

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tak Miya said:


> I do not want to give up and try to get FSC code from outside of JAPAN.





kleze said:


> I update my CIC mid and had the well known 8GB update problem which ruined all of my FSC Codes. Do you know how i can get these back?


PM's sent.


----------



## kometa (May 19, 2018)

Hi -- I coded my FSC to a different VIN by mistake. Need help restoring FSC to my VIN please help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kometa said:


> Hi -- I coded my FSC to a different VIN by mistake. Need help restoring FSC to my VIN please help.


Write original VIN back to CIC, same way you just changed it to wrong VIN.


----------

